# Anyone have a buggy board on an icandy cherry?



## Tilly

Want an iCandy Cherry, but wasn't sure if a buggy board will fit as I couldn't find one on their website. I e-mailed them and the lady told me they hadn't tested it yet but judging by the photos.. there should be no problem.

Just wondered if anyone here uses a buggy board with the cherry? I know it fits the Apple, but we'd rather buy the Cherry.

Thanks :)


----------



## Tilly

Anyone? :o


----------



## Wobbles

Tezzy has one on the icandy apple and if I remember right she said it didn't fit as it said it would.

Maybe the local shop you buy from will advise better?

I thought the boards were universal - different attachments for diff shape prams?

Sorry of no better use x


----------



## lulu0504

not 100% sure im allowed to link this so sorry mods if its a no but i found this which might help...

https://www.mumsnet.com/Talk/products/696422-Calling-all-buggy-board-OR-Chicco-trio-4-me-owners


----------



## Tilly

Thank you both :)


----------



## Tezzy

ive just seen this thread... the board fits fine on the icandy apple, really easy to attach etc but you have to extend the handle to the max so your child can stand inbetween then pram and the handle, plus it is really hard to stear the pram with it on


----------



## Dizzy321

I hate my buggy board :( lol


----------



## Tilly

So buggy boards are no good?

Tezzy - what do you do with Rhys then? I know he was younger when you had Ffion so maybe they shared a double buggy? but as Bethanie walks most of the time now anyway (except if we go into town), we wanted her to walk and just use the buggy board if she got tired..


----------



## Dizzy321

I always kick my buggy board and it gets in the way,just dont like it. if jack was a few months younger i would definaltly gone with a double pushchair


----------



## Tezzy

rhys walks now or if we're going into town i put him in the buggy and i put ffion in the carrier


----------



## Tilly

Thanks girls

Thats a good idea Tezzy, I didn't even think of a carrier - although im considering buying one so thats an option if im alone with them and going shopping. So all in all, you think buying a buggy board is going to be a waste of money, especially with the icandy cherry?? I don't want to buy something thats going to be more hassle than it's worth as we don't have loads to spend, I want to be careful.


----------



## Tezzy

to be honest hun i wouldnt buy one, ill just post a photo so you can see how far the handle has to be extended (which makes it really hard to stear

https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t320/tezzy-wezzy/n583920849_1564983_9945.jpg

rhys also got bored really easily on the buggy board and prefers to walk anyway, we bought a wrist link so i dont have to hold his hand and push the pram at the same time


----------



## Tilly

Thanks Tezzy, thats been a lot of help and I see what you mean with the handle! Think we will stick to letting her walk, plus she has reigns at the moment and we can always get her a wrist link.


----------



## Dizzy321

yep I would not reccomend one either! and they are £60 I have used mine once :( what a waste of money! now I am looking into selling my pram and buying a phil and teds pushchair! x


----------



## mayasmommy

Hi there-

I have an iCandy Apple-this brand is still very new in NYC and no one knows too much about it yet. Do you happen to know which buggy board attaches on to it easily-that was mentioned?

Thanks so much! ;-)


----------



## babywhish

I know this is an old thread but for anyone googling buggy boards like I did and finding this....just wanted to say that I use a Lascal buggy board with my iCandy Cherry and it is quite comfortable to push. Its find in carrycot mode and in pushchair mode I tend to prefer the pushchair rear facing as it gives my dd on the buggy board much more room and it also means she can intereract with her sister which they both enjoy.


----------

